# Gas mileage, is 30 mpg highway realistic?



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I’m curious if 30 or 30+ mpg highway is possible in a FWD 2.0 Turbo Atlas. The current family transporter is a 2017 Golf Sportwagen 5MT. It’s a great car and serves our family of 4 well. We’re planning on having another child and therefore would like to add an Atlas while keeping the Sportwagen. We have considered and test drove both the Tiguan and Atlas. Both are great btw. After a lot of consideration, we’ve come to the conclusion that the base 2.0 Turbo Atlas would serve us best. 

I know the 2.0 Turbo Atlas is rated 22 mpg city and 26 mpg highway which isn’t bad at all for a VW of this size. Still I am interested in knowing what others are getting in the real world. My driving is really economical, our Sportwagen is rated 25 city and 34 Highway and yet I almost always get 40+ Highway. 

My reasoning is if I continue my driving style with the Atlas, I could easily get 30-32 mpg. Am I being over optimistic for thinking this? In actuality, I would not be disappointed with the 26 mpg. 

Anyways, if you’ve got a FWD 2.0 Turbo Atlas, please share your gas mileage especially the best. As much as we love and will buy the Atlas , we would love it more if we could get 30 or 30+ mpg.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

I got 26 mpg with the 3.6 when cruising on the highway @70 mph on a longer road trip.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

blerg said:


> I got 26 mpg with the 3.6 when cruising on the highway @70 mph on a longer road trip.


Wow! That is excellent mileage for the VR6 3.6 . Was that FWD or AWD?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I have regularly achieved 25+ in my 4M VR...cruise control....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamrives (Nov 7, 2014)

I’ve gotten 30.1 on a trip to Florida from Texas cruise set on 65 vr6 fwd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Live in Ohio and own 2.0T SEL Atlas. I drive economically and get 30-35 mpg driving to work and back, 35 miles each way. Wife takes shorter trips with kids/school etc and gets slightly less. We had our long-term calculated fuel economy at 29.4 mpg up until winter started to hit. Now we're below freezing overnight and not much above in day. I'm lucky to get 30 mpg now so we're at 10-15% hit. But, yes, you can get 30 mpg with it. My experience with turbo VW is that you should be able to get avg fuel economy at or above the rated highway rating. I think we'll be in the 26-28 mpg avg range through winter, and 28-30 through summer. Having a warm engine and longer trips is a big help. Also driving highway speeds, not interstate speeds, and trying to find routes that are more non-stop really help.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for sharing your fuel economy experiences. I expected 30 , maybe 32 ish mpg would be possible with the 2.0 Turbo FWD....but 35 mpg? That’s awesome! 

Also thanks a lot for all the responses from the VR6 FWD and VR6 4Motion owners as well. I didn’t expect that some of you are getting that high in the high 20s or even braking that 30 mpg mark. Also really awesome :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Phil37 said:


> 35 mpg


Sure, driving downhill with the wind behind you....outside of that: :bs:

There's no way this giant brick shaped gas powered SUV is going to get 35mpg, which is better than a way lighter Golf or GTI, during normal driving :facepalm:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I always say to myself on these threads "who cares". Hypermiling highway numbers are somewhat meaningless....it's mpg over longer term/mixed driving that matters and the Atlas is going to be in the low 20s at best in that scenario as are most larger SUVs/mini-vans.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

IF the computer is accurate/close, and the few times I calculated miles and tank gallons on fill-ups it's been within 1 mpg, then ours has had long-term, combined highway, kid-transport, grocery, date-night mileage as high as 29.6 mpg. Much of that was with the heavy, black 20's. It's dropping now with cold weather so we'll see, but currently at 29.1. It will still be in the mid-upper 20's through winter. Stock, no tune. Have had single trips well above 35 mpg, have had single trips well below 20. That's my experience with 2.0L I4.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kkress said:


> IF the computer is accurate/close, and the few times I calculated miles and tank gallons on fill-ups it's been within 1 mpg, then ours has had long-term, combined highway, kid-transport, grocery, date-night mileage as high as 29.6 mpg. Much of that was with the heavy, black 20's. It's dropping now with cold weather so we'll see, but currently at 29.1. It will still be in the mid-upper 20's through winter. Stock, no tune. Have had single trips well above 35 mpg, have had single trips well below 20. That's my experience with 2.0L I4.


Over what kind of mileage/time?


----------



## wutbürger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes - possible, hand calculated. Have had a couple of tanks in the 29-30mpg hand calculated range here in the flat Midwest with our 2.0 FWD - damn impressive for a vehicle this big, heavy and quiet if you ask me.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

The first long test period was over the first 7,000-odd miles from new, Feb-Aug? this year. Not sure what it peaked out at but it was in the 27's, it kept climbing with warmer temps, engine getting broke in, etc. At some time the trip computer was max'd out and reset, something like 3,000 odd miles on it now from Aug-current. Peaked at 29.6 before cold set in last month, now at 29.0-29.1 mpg avg. Wife's ride, going from memory. Either way, her and the kids are happy with it for all other reasons, I'm happy with it for performance and fuel economy. APR tune may be able to further help if needed. Only happened because they offered it in 2.0T, otherwise not sure if we would have made the switch (probably would have but I'd be not as happy). I'm attributing increased fuel economy to a good turbo/low displacement engine/transmission set up. I've driven a new Chevy Malibu 1.4T at work and it too can offer very impressive mpg, although not anywhere near what a TDI can do with torque.


----------



## pecka13 (Apr 24, 2013)

2018 SEL 3.6 v6 and 4wd. 
We get 20mpg around town. 
Have not taken any long trips yet but we are SOOOO looking forward to it. We love this car with the captains chairs. 

the funny thing is, my E46 M3 gets better gas mileage than the Atlas. I get 23 mpg in the M3.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kkress said:


> The first long test period was over the first 7,000-odd miles from new, Feb-Aug? this year. Not sure what it peaked out at but it was in the 27's, it kept climbing with warmer temps, engine getting broke in, etc. At some time the trip computer was max'd out and reset, something like 3,000 odd miles on it now from Aug-current. Peaked at 29.6 before cold set in last month, now at 29.0-29.1 mpg avg. Wife's ride, going from memory. Either way, her and the kids are happy with it for all other reasons, I'm happy with it for performance and fuel economy. APR tune may be able to further help if needed. Only happened because they offered it in 2.0T, otherwise not sure if we would have made the switch (probably would have but I'd be not as happy). I'm attributing increased fuel economy to a good turbo/low displacement engine/transmission set up. I've driven a new Chevy Malibu 1.4T at work and it too can offer very impressive mpg, although not anywhere near what a TDI can do with torque.


I assume you were using the "extended period" numbers from the vehicle? Do you happen to know what your average speed for that same period was (it gives it to you)? I would suspect it's quite high vs. others with lower numbers.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

pecka13 said:


> 2018 SEL 3.6 v6 and 4wd.
> We get 20mpg around town.
> Have not taken any long trips yet but we are SOOOO looking forward to it. We love this car with the captains chairs.
> 
> the funny thing is, my E46 M3 gets better gas mileage than the Atlas. I get 23 mpg in the M3.


VR6 4Motion = 4,502 lbs
E46 M3 coupe = 3,415 lbs

The extra 1100ish lbs does put a damper on the MPG. Also driving a huge brick doesn't help either. LOL.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

Phil37 said:


> Wow! That is excellent mileage for the VR6 3.6 . Was that FWD or AWD?


FWD


----------



## pecka13 (Apr 24, 2013)

knedrgr said:


> VR6 4Motion = 4,502 lbs
> E46 M3 coupe = 3,415 lbs
> 
> The extra 1100ish lbs does put a damper on the MPG. Also driving a huge brick doesn't help either. LOL.



I beat on the M3 and get 23mpg. We baby the Atlas and get 20. 
I am really happy with both cars tbh.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Weight plays a big part, drag plays a big part.

Yes, my reported data is the extended period. Since it reset (only holds so much info), we drove 2,902 miles, 38 mph avg, 77 hrs, 29.0 mpg. I'm not sure when these engines are considered 'broken in', but I'd expect these would also improve with more miles, all else the same.


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

kkress said:


> Weight plays a big part, drag plays a big part.
> 
> Yes, my reported data is the extended period. Since it reset (only holds so much info), we drove 2,902 miles, 38 mph avg, 77 hrs, 29.0 mpg. I'm not sure when these engines are considered 'broken in', but I'd expect these would also improve with more miles, all else the same.


i have the base V6, got it 1/1/18 and already have 31,500.00 miles on it. took it from jersey to miami and back. my avg mpg on that trip was about 24 cruising 70-85 with a loaded car. just did jersey to toronto & back last week with a pretty empty car and averaged about 26.5 cruising 65-75. maybe it was bad because i am overdue for an oil change, i have no idea.


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

yhalps said:


> i have the base V6, got it 1/1/18 and already have 31,500.00 miles on it. took it from jersey to miami and back. my avg mpg on that trip was about 24 cruising 70-85 with a loaded car. just did jersey to toronto & back last week with a pretty empty car and averaged about 26.5 cruising 65-75. maybe it was bad because i am overdue for an oil change, i have no idea.


forgot to mention, it is AWD


----------



## MUNHATO (Oct 24, 2018)

*Gas milleage*

totally realistic on highway depending on how fsat u go and what fuel you use. i'm in china, got a teramont (same car as atlas here) 2.0t 4motion stage 2+ and i always get around 33-34 mpg driving at 65mph on ron95 or ron 98... with 98 i get a lil bit more... fornt wheel drive will be more economic.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kkress said:


> Weight plays a big part, drag plays a big part.
> 
> Yes, my reported data is the extended period. Since it reset (only holds so much info), we drove 2,902 miles, 38 mph avg, 77 hrs, 29.0 mpg. I'm not sure when these engines are considered 'broken in', but I'd expect these would also improve with more miles, all else the same.


Ok, so this is no where close to what I consider "mixed driving" - it's definately weighted heavily on highway. For frame of reference, short trip/around town for us is probably less than 20mph average over that mileage and will yield mileage in the high teens where if we have an average like yours, that would indicate heavy highway use with averages in the mid-20s. Not busting on your data, but I was under the impression that you were indicating that you were getting ~30mpg in mixed driving which to me, this is not based on that average speed. It just goes to show comparing mpgs is very challenging b/c it's all based on specific user circumstances and that's why I asked for the average speed!


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Phil37 said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your fuel economy experiences. I expected 30 , maybe 32 ish mpg would be possible with the 2.0 Turbo FWD....but 35 mpg? That’s awesome!
> 
> Also thanks a lot for all the responses from the VR6 FWD and VR6 4Motion owners as well. I didn’t expect that some of you are getting that high in the high 20s or even braking that 30 mpg mark. Also really awesome :thumbup:


That's not my experience. I get exactly what the 2.0T is rated for, maybe a 1mpg more. High way ~ 27mpg. City 22mpg, combined 24mpg. I never sniffed anywhere close to 30mpg. 

To be fair though, that was during the hot Florida summer when the AC is blasting all the time. Will see how it fairs this winter.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> That's not my experience. I get exactly what the 2.0T is rated for, maybe a 1mpg more. High way ~ 27mpg. City 22mpg, combined 24mpg. I never sniffed anywhere close to 30mpg.
> 
> To be fair though, that was during the hot Florida summer when the AC is blasting all the time. Will see how it fairs this winter.


Because you are using it for truly "mixed driving" and that 30 number is weighted heavily to the cruising speed end of things.


----------

